# Really HQ Mtn bike video



## marcski (Mar 19, 2010)

my buddy forwarded this to me.... video quality is superb....as is the rest:

http://vesrahsuzukioffroad.com/2010/02/03/its-a-mountain-bike-thing/


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

that has to be the craziest MTB video I've ever seen. Incredible camera angles.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 19, 2010)

I must say that is pretty AWESOME!!


----------

